# Best Martial Art to achieve my goal



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 9, 2009)

It is coming down to this for me either:

muay thai and bjj

or 

hapkido and judo

My only goal is self defense in a street situation.

I have the opportunity to go to classes which have either "combo".

I have done alot of research already on this topic and I am leaning towards a combo of hapkido and judo.

What would you do?

I don't mean to open up a can of worms or cause arguments, I would just like your opinions.

Thank you!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2009)

I believe you need to do what your gut tells you.


----------



## ceaer (Jul 9, 2009)

Have you visited both classes? If you prefer the judo/hapkido on paper, but the muay thai/bjj is a better "fit" you'd be better off taking that. What I mean is, what if the judo/hapkido class is stricter (or more lenient) than you're comfortable with? What if you have a personality conflict with the instructor or your fellow students? If you're not comfortable in the class you won't learn as readily and may even stop attending.
If you have visited both classes, go with the one you prefer. Either combination will help you with your goal, so chose based on the actual classes and the instructor.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> muay thai and bjj
> 
> or
> 
> ...



You have two great choices for that, then. All things being equal I'd recommend the MT/BJJ combo...the hard sparring in MT is a huge confidence boost and makes sure you have your range down..._but all things are never equal_. I knew a MT instructor who never let his students actually spar--they just air-boxed. Sheesh! It's hardly even MT at that point. Check out both schools and use your best judgment!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 9, 2009)

ceaer said:


> Have you visited both classes? If you prefer the judo/hapkido on paper, but the muay thai/bjj is a better "fit" you'd be better off taking that. What I mean is, what if the judo/hapkido class is stricter (or more lenient) than you're comfortable with? What if you have a personality conflict with the instructor or your fellow students? If you're not comfortable in the class you won't learn as readily and may even stop attending.
> If you have visited both classes, go with the one you prefer. Either combination will help you with your goal, so chose based on the actual classes and the instructor.


 
True indeed!

I have visited the judo/hapkido class, I have yet to visit the thai/bjj class. 
I liked the instructor being omni-present.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

While I wish you luck in your journey, my advice would be neither. I'll explain.

BJJ, Judo and Muay Thai are all sport systems. So while they will give you good conditioning, as well as frequent sparring against opponents, they are simply not geared towards being the best street defence. That is not to say they cannot be used, nor that that they cannot be effective, just that that is not what they are designed for.

Sporting systems tend to give a number of habits that can actually go against you in a "fight" situation, including training for a long engagement (which is not what you will come up against in a fight), fights starting from a pre-arranged distance/opponent/condition (as in a tournament, again not like a real fight),various rules ingraining certain movement patterns (which may be dangerous in a real fight situation, such as allowing an opponent to get up when they fall, which can lead to the unconscious belief that the opponent in a real fight will allow the same, as well as only preparing for a single opponent/no weapons/single range etc) and many more.

The benefits of these systems include getting you used to hitting and being hit (specifically Muay Thai, but to a degree BJJ and Judo as well), but you should always remember the base philospphy of any art you are studying (and in these cases, the basic philosophy is to achieve success in a competitive bout by utilising a specific range - grappling for Judo and BJJ, striking and kicking for Muay Thai).

As for Hapkido, it is a more "complete" system in that it will give you grappling (but not as specialised for throwing as Judo, nor as ground-extensive as BJJ) as well as striking and kicking (very similar to Tae Kwon Do, rather than Muay Thai), and most schools will give you at least weapon defence aspects (usually knife and stick, sometimes pistol as well), if not actual weapons training. But it is again often a competitive system, comprising primarily the striking/kicking combined with some throwing for the competitive side of things. The Traditional side of things can be quite fine-motor, particularly when dealing with it's use of joint locks, which can be incredibly difficult to pull off in a fight without many years of very serious training (and even then, it's very hit-and-miss... reality isn't a Steven Seagal movie).

So each has their own issues with you wanting to simply be prepared for a possible street encounter, particularly if you are after those skills in a hurry. But when you start combining them, especially from the beginning, then all you will do is increase the amount of time it will take before you are skilled in either, let alone both. Each diffferent art will move, according to it's inherrent philosophy, with a different power source and rhythm. By training a particular martial art, you are attempting to ingrain the rhythm into your unconscious, the more realistic your teachers approach, and the more seriously you take the training, the quicker you will achieve this (there are also ways to fast-track your learning, but those will be up to your instructor to use if they choose, or know them). 

By training in multiple systems, you are giving your unconscious multiple rhythms. This may sound good, but the unconscious will always choose the best of two options, so half your training (the half your unconscious deems "less powerful" usually) will basically be wasted, as under pressure you will go to only the one your unconscious believes is the better... and that isn't even always something you've trained. Especially if you are unsure of the power of each as the two conflicting rhythms contradict each other.

So what do I recommend? Well, if you simply want to get street-effective, and you want it quickly, I will rule out all but Muay Thai. Hapkido is simply too fine motor and will take longer to get street-effective, BJJ focuses on the ground, which can be very uncomfortable on concrete o rbroken glass on a bar floor, and opens you up to being kicked in the head by your opponents friends, or stabbed by the girlfriend of the guy  your fighting (that is actually one of the most common stabbing assaults, at least here in Australia). Judo, like BJJ, focuses on grappling a single opponent, and that can give rise to the same issues as BJJ, as well as the lack of striking leaving you open to the opponents punches or weapons. Muay Thai will at least get you hitting and being hit, which is one of the biggest stumbling blocks to most martial artists.

But for the best, I would simply look to boxing. The strikes are very limited (essentailly eight - four each hand, with a few extras and some footwork and defences), so there is little to get in the way of your mind, as well as giving the benefits of hitting and being hit like Muay Thai. I would recommend looking to things like "Dirty Boxing", just to stop yourself being confined by the rules... because your opponent certainly won't be. If you are really interested, once you have some experience, check out some RBSD workshops if there are any around you, or at least get some DVDs (such as Richard Dimitri's Senshido concepts, or pretty much anything by Geoff Thompson. Animal Day is brilliant) just to get an understanding of how a fight really happens. Remember that anything that starts with a referee in a ring, no matter how "no-holds-barred" it is, is not real fighting as you would encounter on the street. It is simply competition, and that is a very different environment with very different needs.

The timeline between a real fight and a MMA bout is very different, and if you are training for one, then you are not training fof the other. In an MMA bout, you have any number of years of general preparation (your regular training), usually between 4-6 weeks specific preparation (training for a known upcoming fight, typically a known opponent who you can study form their tapes and records, and train for the expected techniques and excapes/defences), a pre-fight experience (getting to the ring, the ref's anouncements etc, usually getting a hit of adrenaline here already as your body prepares), the fight itself lasts in most cases for up to 15 minutes, broken into 3 x 5 minute rounds, with 2 minute breaks inbetween (this gives you an adrenaline rush, five minutes of very intensive activity, then a break in which you get an endorphine release, then a second adrenaline hit and repeat), finally followed by a very managed post-fight experience (with the trainers and physios to manage any physical injuries, as well as the come-down from the multiple adrenaline hits).

To compare that with a real violent encounter, the tmeline is usually something like this: Any amount of time in general preparation (like the general prep of an MMA fighter, except that the MMA fighter can limit his general prep to techniques and tactics that are within the defined parameters of his competition, whereas the street defence student cannot know exactly what they may encounter, so the general prep needs to cover as many different conditions as possible; striking, grappling, weapons, multiple opponents, ambush, intuition, talk-down [de-escalation], and much more), 0-60 seconds specific preparation (let's face it, the first warning most people are aware of that they are in a fight is "why does my nose hurt, and why am I bleeding?", so if you are aware enough to realise that someone is about to launch an attack [hit them first, for crying out loud!], you get very limited time to prepare for their attack [which is still unknown], their body type, and any other piece of information you may glean), 0 seconds - a few minutes of pre-fight (yelling, puching, or even your opponent feigning a lack of aggression to open you to a sucker-punch), the fight itself (which is typically from 3 to 10 seconds, sometimes longer, but typically not, and during which you will get a HUGE adrenaline rush, so it'll help if you've experienced adrenaline training as well), and then the post-fight (diring which you need to manage any injuries, the surrounding environment [does he have friends that are about to start something as well?], the security and police, any legal repercussions, and the endorphin release after the adrenaline burst, as well as getting home safely... just a note on this post-fight, after one encounter, I had to ask someone if they knew the number for the police. In Australia it is 000, I couldn't remember that at all. My mind simply shut down), which could last up to years, particularly the legal and emotional aspects.

Sorry, I've gotten off a bit, but I feel it's important for people to realise exactly what they are asking for. If you still want to study these combined teachings, I wish you luck, but be aware of the potential issues.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> While I wish you luck in your journey, my advice would be neither. I'll explain.
> 
> ...


 
WOW! You are as analytical as I am. I am speechless! Thank you!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> While I wish you luck in your journey, my advice would be neither. I'll explain.
> 
> ...


 
Well I told you that I was analytical, so I am going to ask you for your thoughts on a thing or two if you don't mind.

First of all, what is "fine motor", and is it a good or bad thing in the context of street fighting?

Secondly, the class integrates yudo and hapkido simultaneously. I am not sure if I mentioned that. I am not sure if that in itself could minimize if not negate the effects that you were mentioning.  Maybe it could make things even "worse" in a street fighting situation? 

Third, the BJJ option is probably not going to be possible for me due to scheduling. The school wants me to learn Muai Thai only and advises that the BJJ option that they teach during the time frame that I am looking at is too advanced for me.

I don't see any Boxing options in my area. I have a nice full size punching bag that I could use during my in between days that I am taking the Judo Hapkido combo. I would also love to grab the videos that you are talking about.

...or in your thinking would that confuse the mind even more?

(Maybe now that I have explained that the class itself integrates both Judo and Hapkido simultaneously you might think differently for better or worse)

I would argue on the used to being punched part, but you have might have more experience than me in that area. I still think that dealing with being punched is half psychological...but I am sure that you are talking about the physical effects to the body and how it may effect the outcome of a street fight.

From what I can see of Hapkido, I like the low shin kicks and the unexpectedness of that on the street.

I also like the "EVIL" potential that I see in Judo. Being able to throw someone on asphalt/concrete (gravel in these parts lol) as opposed to being able to throw them on a mat.

I believe that some law enforcement officers attend this particular class (not sure if it is true), but if it is I am sure that they see plenty of "street" action.

Why can't things be like a Segal Movie.  He kicks butt! I am serious even though you are probably laughing.

Thank you for that awesome post, but I am also a deep thinker.

Here is the location that I am considering going to, if you haven't had time to look at my other post.

http://seongsacademy.tripod.com/

The teacher is an 8th degree black belt now. (I know many say not to look at belts that way...but part of me says that there is no substitute for raw experience...even though the experience may not come in street fighting...but then again I don't know him well enough to verify that it hasn't)

I quite enjoyed watching this guy (who appears to be in his 60's or perhaps even older) throw a 300 pound guy around like nothing...but I guess that happens all the time...still I enjoyed it!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

Well, that's a decent little list there, I was going ot head off, but you've kept me here for another few moments, I guess...

Here we go!



ukiltmybrutha said:


> Well I told you that I was analytical, so I am going to ask you for your thoughts on a thing or two if you don't mind.
> 
> First of all, what is "fine motor", and is it a good or bad thing in the context of street fighting?
> 
> ...


 
The last thing I will say here is that the single most important factor when choosing your new school is just that: your new school. Too often people get all caught up in this art versus that art, and frankly, that is probably the least important factor. The most important is the instructor and the school, can you see yourself in that class? Does the instructor strike you as someone you can respect and learn from, or does he seem like someone that lacks the ability to take you where you need or want to go? Are the students happy there, or are they scared? Are they socially well adjusted, or are they just thugs and bullies in fancy pyjamas'? Are the students showing you clear development form beginner to instructor, or is it just a talented man leading a group that don't seem to "get it" (ie, can the instructor teach)? These are far more important than which particular art you learn. The mechanics of most arts can be utilised, but if you are being taught badly, that can hold you back for decades.

Hope this helped a bit...


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, that's a decent little list there, I was going ot head off, but you've kept me here for another few moments, I guess...
> 
> ...


 
Wow! I know there is a LARGE difference in the time zones between where I am now (Eastern Time Zone of the USA) so I won't hold you up any more. 

I read through what you have said here carefully. I have a question/though or 2 left, but please do whatever it is that you need to do.

Excellent thoughts! 

I will post what remains on my mind next.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's about 3am here, and I'm supposed to be up for work in about 3 hours, so I should head off... but I'll give you a few minutes. If not, then I'll be back tomorrow, don't worry about that.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

From my analysis, I think that I might still go with Hapkido/Yudo. This is not to be contrary to your ideas in any way.

Your views helped clarify something for me. In fact, it hit the nail on the head for me. I did like what I saw when I viewed the Hapkido/Yudo class. I liked what I saw from the instructor.

It seemed like he genuinely cared about his students. I am a pretty poor judge of character, but in this case I really do believe it. To me, that ranks pretty high on the importanance scale.

You are right concerning expectations. 

If I go the Hapkido/Yudo route, I will have to stick at it for a long time.

However, I do have the Tae Kwon Do experience. Yes it was 20 yrs ago and I was 14 back then, but I have grounds to believe it is like a bike in that you can get right back on it no matter how long it has been since you have ridden. It might be VERY weird at first, but eventually it will come back and be laughable.

I think that with the Tae Kwon Do experience, I have a little bit more striking experience than going in cold turkey.

It might be far fetched, but since they are all Korean based martial arts this could work for me overall.

I will overall have to reduce my expectations as far as how LONG it will take me....

...but I will learn new expectations with the videos that you suggest.

Unfortunately, I will have to watch the video alone. No friends and no family besides my wife and kids. 

Couldn't I switch to Muay Thai at some point?

I know for a fact that around here fights DO often go to the ground. They can also last a LONG time if they aren't broken up.

I got what you are saying about the adrenalin, I am wondering if the above combination could still bring me as close to my goal of street defense.

Gross motor actions is where it is at...except for the fact that it gets taken to the ground an awful lot here in my experience.

I have much to think about. Conditioning and the ground game are important to me as well. 

Any closing arguments loool? (When you are ready of course)

Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2009)

Go with whatever you want but there is something I don't get here.

I understand a combinations Muay Thai and BJJ (thought of it myself from time to time) and I would understand a combination of Taekwondo and Judo and I have said to people that I always felt a combination of Wing Chun and Judo (Shuaijiao would be better :EGwould be a good one but I don't understand a combination of Judo and Hapkido since Hapkido has a whole lot of takedowns and throws already. It seems to me like Hapkido plus judo is kind of like a combination of hapkido and 1/2 hapkido, but then maybe that is just me.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

...and please don't take any more time on this tonight bud! You need your rest! 

It can wait you know!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Go with whatever you want but there is something I don't get here.
> 
> I understand a combinations Muay Thai and BJJ (thought of it myself from time to time) and I would understand a combination of Taekwondo and Judo and I have said to people that I always felt a combination of Wing Chun and Judo (Shuaijiao would be better :EGwould be a good one but I don't understand a combination of Judo and Hapkido since Hapkido has a whole lot of takedowns and throws already. It seems to me like Hapkido plus judo is kind of like a combination of hapkido and 1/2 hapkido, but then maybe that is just me.


 
So you are saying that you aren't sure why there would be THAT much focus on takedowns and throws?

I agree, but for someone who has next to no experience with throws it might work....but I still see where you are coming from I believe.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry to be over-analytical people. I have been accused of being so in the past. 

I can handle it though! I just don't want to take up too much of your precious time as a result!!

I think we have about covered the ups and downs though!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> So you are saying that you aren't sure why there would be THAT much focus on takedowns and throws?
> 
> I agree, but for someone who has next to no experience with throws it might work....but I still see where you are coming from I believe.


 
Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with it, I just don't understand the combination as much as I would with a style that focus more on kicks and strikes in combination with one that tends towards take downs, throws and grappling. Actually from your list I like them all.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, just before I head off...



ukiltmybrutha said:


> From my analysis, I think that I might still go with Hapkido/Yudo. This is not to be contrary to your ideas in any way.
> 
> Your views helped clarify something for me. In fact, it hit the nail on the head for me. I did like what I saw when I viewed the Hapkido/Yudo class. I liked what I saw from the instructor.
> 
> ...


 
My pleasure, but it's nearly 4am now, so I'm going to go for now. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Okay, just before I head off...
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure, but it's nearly 4am now, so I'm going to go for now. Enjoy your journey.


 
Go!!!!! I am reading this now....but GO GET SOME REST MAN! Wonderful knowledge that you have! 

Thanks for sharing! I'll respond later so that you get some REST.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Xue Sheng,

From the description given, I get the feeling that the actual classes are in Hapkido and Yudo (Korean Judo), rather than Judo itself. While that is a small distinction, I would suggest that the grappling side of the Hapkido portion of the curriculum will focus on the joint locks from Daito Ryu, and the bulk of the throws will come from the Yudo section. There will be cross-over, but I think it'll probably be alright if the instructor blends them well enough. It'll almost become like one art (which will help in learning it).


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with it, I just don't understand the combination as much as I would with a style that focus more on kicks and strikes in combination with one that tends towards take downs, throws and grappling. Actually from your list I like them all.


 
You like what from my list? Which list lol? I am getting tired too and it's only 2 pm but I only got 3 hrs of sleep last night. 

I see what you are saying...you just don't understand why that combo is in place.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> You like what from my list? Which list lol? I am getting tired too and it's only 2 pm but I only got 3 hrs of sleep last night.


 
I like Muay Thai, BJJ, Hapkido and Judo



ukiltmybrutha said:


> I see what you are saying...you just don't understand why that combo is in place.


 
Exactly and it is 2:00 PM here too.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I like Muay Thai, BJJ, Hapkido and Judo
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and it is 2:00 PM here too.


 
Ha ha ok we are clear!

Thank you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi Xue Sheng,
> 
> From the description given, I get the feeling that the actual classes are in Hapkido and Yudo (Korean Judo), rather than Judo itself. While that is a small distinction, I would suggest that the grappling side of the Hapkido portion of the curriculum will focus on the joint locks from Daito Ryu, and the bulk of the throws will come from the Yudo section. There will be cross-over, but I think it'll probably be alright if the instructor blends them well enough. It'll almost become like one art (which will help in learning it).


 
Thanks for the explination and clearing that up, it helped. I saw Judo in the first post and Yudo later and I was not sure which one it was so I went for it and picked Judo and damn if I didn't pick the wrong one .


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 10, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks for the explination and clearing that up, it helped. I saw Judo in the first post and Yudo later and I was not sure which one it was so I went for it and picked Judo and damn if I didn't pick the wrong one .


 
Ha ha, clearly not your fault! I wonder who would be responsible for that misundertanding.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 10, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> My pleasure, but it's nearly 4am now, so I'm going to go for now. Enjoy your journey.



Wow! A true MT contributor, that's alright sleep is for the weak anyways. Lol, just kidding.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 13, 2009)

Well all, I took a trial class on Friday. It was very interesting. The negatives of Chris said came it to play almost right away.

I found myself hunting between a Tae Kwon Do stance and a Hapkido stance. 

The Tae Kwon Do stance that I am used to used closed fists. The Hapkido stance uses open hands.

My logical deduction without research leads me to believe that the closed hands in Tae Kwon Do are more for strikes and the open hands of Hapkido are more for throws.

I wonder what on earth I would do in a street fight based on this? I guess it could be good and bad depending on my view. I guess Chris is right and at even the most basic level (the stance) half of my training is wasted.

Well anyways, on to the class. The teacher was trying to teach me a basic throw and I just couldn't figure it out at all. It is hard looking at how someone else is doing things or even worse looking at someone who is across from me expecting to be able to understand what they are doing (only backwards).

He showed me plenty of times and I was completely confused. The other student who had been there says he has the same problem remember things (not sure if he was just telling me that to feel better or what though).

I really liked the moves though. They seem powerful and easy to use.

I am just worried about my ability to catch on. I learned tae kwon do when I was 14, but I am 34 now.

I am worried that I have a learning disability. 

Anyways I took out a one month trial at this class.

I feel dissapointed in my inability to memorize hand movements. 

I have learned to deal with much bigger things in my life but this is sort of stressing me out. 

Any thoughts?

Thank you!

P.S. I also mounted the heavy bag that my wife bought me last year. 

This is really helping me on my days off.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2009)

Give it a try for a month and see what you think! A one month trial seems like a great idea. Keep an open mind and reconsider in a month's time.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ukiltmybrutha,

Well, you seem to like the more involved answers, so here we go... 



ukiltmybrutha said:


> Well all, I took a trial class on Friday. It was very interesting. The negatives of Chris said came it to play almost right away.
> 
> First off, congrats on going to a new class. Growth comes through new experiences, and just by seeking and attending a new type of experience (in this case, a previously untrained martial art) you have put yourself beyond many others. So well done there.
> 
> ...


 
So again, congratulations on taking this step, it's only up from here!


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb here...

My 2 cents:

You said you're only interested in self defense in a street situation. Is there a Krav Maga school near you? Thats really all Krav Maga is. The school I trained at in San Antonio was very intense and did a lot of realistic situational training. I think that might be more what you're looking for.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 14, 2009)

Once again I am speechless, but it won't be long before the big mouth starts to open!

Thank you all so far!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 15, 2009)

Alrighty then! Thank you all for filling me in. I guess things are becoming a little bit more clear for me.

I have been wondering about the Krav Maga classes myself. So I checked and there are none in my area. 

I checked many a web page on Krav Maga vs. Hapkido and while there was really a huge disparity in opinions, I came to the same conclusion that Chris did. Hapkido will take me plenty of time to learn whereas Krav Maga could be learned quickly.

I will probably stick with the Hapkido because of the conditioning factor. Although Chris advised that there are better ways. With Hapkido alone, I will get better conditioned over time (although that will also take time).

I am really not in a rush. I have some video tapes to watch and a punching bag to punch!

I would try to quote some of the quotes here and respond to them, but from what I can see...I can't quote quotes that were responses to other quotes.

At this point I am close to where I need to be even if I switch schools or arts/fighting techniques.

Thanks all I feel better in my decision and/or decision making process because of you guys!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll keep this one short... well, short for me, anyway.

Krav Maga will give similar drills and adrenaline training to RBSD systems (which you will find in the tapes and DVDs mentioned earlier), so it is a very good choice from that perspective... however, there are a few issues.

The main one is again down to the basic philosophy of the art, which owe their characteristics to it's origin. Krav Maga began as a system for the Israeli Army, who are in a very violent situation where they face real violence daily, so they need something to handle that. But remember that it is designed for the military. 

The military have very different requirements and expectations to regular civilian needs. The military are seen to be the "enforcers", so they are expected to go into danger, not retreat (unless ordered to), and have a range of force options available. Civilian self defence, on the other hand, is very different. You are required to escape as soon as possible, to not go into danger without due cause (avoidance is given as a first requirement/option), and have issues of relative/appropriate force. A number of the tactics offered by Military/Police/Security origin schools are simply inappropriate for genuine self defence. They limit your options where escape and avoidance are involved, and often give overkill as physical options, which, although they help you survive a violent assault, can leave you very open to various legal repercussions, such as assault or aggrevated assault charges, which can land you in jail for a number of years... not something a lot of martial art instructors take in to account, to be honest.

Aside from that, the most important thing right now is that you have chosen a school, now you just need to stick with it, and don't worry too much about what everyone else is doing. Just follow your schools teachings, and enjoy yourself!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 16, 2009)

Chris,

I will do this! I believe that am exactly where I need to be. I couldn't have come to this conclusion without your patience and assistance as well as that of the others here.

Time to start posting in the Hapkido forum haha!

Thank you!


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Go with whatever you want but there is something I don't get here.
> 
> I understand a combinations Muay Thai and BJJ (thought of it myself from time to time) and I would understand a combination of Taekwondo and Judo and I have said to people that I always felt a combination of Wing Chun and Judo (Shuaijiao would be better :EGwould be a good one but I don't understand a combination of Judo and Hapkido since Hapkido has a whole lot of takedowns and throws already. It seems to me like Hapkido plus judo is kind of like a combination of hapkido and 1/2 hapkido, but then maybe that is just me.


 
 A good friend of mine and fellow Jujutsuka is an instructor in Wing Chun and is a Nidan in Judo, as well as a Shodan in our style of Jujutsu.
 The Wing Chun is a nice element because it;s more linear than Judo, they compliment each other better than many would think, when Judo gets jammed, he nails you with a punch, when you jam his punch, you get a sweep.


----------

